# Babesafe mattress cover?



## jeyer (Oct 27, 2003)

Does anyone use a Babesafe mattress cover? I'm thinking of getting one, and am just wondering whether there are any drawbacks I should be aware of.

TIA!


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

Yes,I have one. I am not sure I would bother again with it. There is a lot of contradictory evidence out there against it. It's very confusing to try to get the story straight. It all depends on who you read and want to believe.

It was kind of a pain to put on. Buy a lot of tape! You need it to seal the seams.

They recommend not using any kind of mattress pad, but I couldn't stand the crinkling of the plastic, so I bought a 100% cotton pad from The Company Store that makes it softer and more quiet.

I asked a friend who is a doctor about it and he said he's more worried about a meteor hitting his child's crib than SIDS due to not having a BabeSafe cover! In other words, the research hasn't been substantial enough to sway his mind (I sent him a bunch of research on it).

I think if you keep your child's sheets and mattress pad laundered and clean, you are not going to run into the problems that the Babe Safe claims to avoid (toxins from off-gassing and the interaction bacteria and chemicals used on the mattress).

It's all kind of confusing, like I said. Do more research before you make up your mind. If you buy a new mattress, I would air it out before using it or covering it. And I actually recommend against a used mattress, the evidence does show that there are higher rates of SIDS in babies who slept on used ones...the one good thing about the Babe Safe cover is now I feel I can reuse my son's crib mattress since it has been covered and is totally clean.

HTH some!


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I checked into this--did a lot of research--and I found that the studies they site/claim couldn't be replicated. Also all the other SIDS researchers do not agree with his theories. I decided that, unless I believe that all of those people are conspiring to kill babies (I don't think they are) it was probably not worth it. I did swaddle my twins (to keep them on their backs) until 4 months (past most SIDS risk). I used the miracle blankets www.miracleblanket.com and we never used any fluffy/lose bedding or crib bumpers. Also we kept their rooms cool 68-70 and never over-dressed them (just the diaper and miracle blanket or a onsie and miracle blanket). I believe those things have a lot more to support them. SIDS is not a huge risk (this from someone who had two low birthweight boys which put them at higher risk) but I understand the fear--I was there too.


----------

